
Docs.Microsoft.com moving to GitHub issues for user comments - dend
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/teamblog/a-new-feedback-system-is-coming-to-docs
======
tracker1
Some things MS does lately makes me think it's the end of days, and they are
doing great things. Then I see Windows 10 load the marketing FUD pushing Edge
over Chrome.

